# Aldeburgh sea wall parking



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Just returned from Aldeburgh the sea wall is still full of motorhomes. 
There is no signage or evidence of any change, was the plan to bar parking along the sea wall dropped?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*sea wall*

Hi Buttons I did ask that question the other day! are you local to that area? we went there a couple of months ago and had a great w/e fishing and enjoying what is a fantastic location. can you keep us posted on any changes?


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi guys, as I understand the access road and the wall itself is owned by a number of different people / organisations. I understand that it is is the ownership issue that is causing the delay in bringing any ban into operation. Will keep you posted on local coverage, I live about 8 miles away.

best regards 


Ken


----------



## 110631 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: sea wall*



Codfinger said:


> Hi Buttons I did ask that question the other day! are you local to that area? we went there a couple of months ago and had a great w/e fishing and enjoying what is a fantastic location. can you keep us posted on any changes?


Hi Chaps .where is Ald burgh and have you any pix of the M/H s there
cheers 
jonb


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*sea wall*

This was a few months ago...........


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a letter in the latest (Sept 2008) Practical Motorhome magazine and the response from PM's Rob Ganley is that they contacted Suffolk Coast District Council for a response and were told:

Slaughden sea wall has become an increasingly popular attraction for motorhomes but it is not an area that is designed for or can properly cope with the numbers that it is now attracting. The sea wall has a loose shingle surface and the turning of large vehicles has caused more potholing. To help protect the sea wall and offer other visitors the chance to enjoy its views we have decided to not to allow motorhomes up on the sea wall and ban overnight parking of any sort.

Motorhomes can still park at the lower level of the sea wall but they, like any other vehicles , are not allowed to park overnight .Neither Suffolk Coastal nor Aldeburgh Town Council want to ban MH from the town and our tourist info centre in Aldeburgh has full details of local authorised site but at present the top of the sea wall will be out of bounds
We will be reviewing the policy with the town council later this year when the views of MHers will also be considered.

End quote

G


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*aldeburgh*



Grizzly said:


> There is a letter in the latest (Sept 2008) Practical Motorhome magazine and the response from PM's Rob Ganley is that they contacted Suffolk Coast District Council for a response and were told:
> 
> Slaughden sea wall has become an increasingly popular attraction for motorhomes but it is not an area that is designed for or can properly cope with the numbers that it is now attracting. The sea wall has a loose shingle surface and the turning of large vehicles has caused more potholing. To help protect the sea wall and offer other visitors the chance to enjoy its views we have decided to not to allow motorhomes up on the sea wall and ban overnight parking of any sort.
> 
> ...


So is overnighting banned? still happening???? :?


----------



## 113123 (Jun 8, 2008)

hi
not my place to ask, i know
any of you guy's camping on the beach at aldeburgh, can you {we / all} clean up after the fisherman :roll: i know we shouldn't have to
most fishermen only see the beach at night, they dump their lines, coke bottles etc etc, for us to see all day when we are there
when ever i'm there the beach in front of where i'm parked is always cleaner after i leave than when i get there, i don't like looking at coke bottle and other crap, and i'm sure many of you are the same, a quick 5 mins picking up the rubbish when i get there, makes my weekend's stay at the beach a lot more enjoyable
i see it as my home from home, not having my home a mess, it's a shme to see my weekend home a mess


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Slightly off topic but related to last post ref fisherman. 

We go to the beach hut at Mudeford, near Christchurch, Dorset. The sand spit and long beach attract a lot of night fisherfolk.

The mess they leave for us in the morning is unbelievable.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*aldeburgh*

I fish a lot along the dorset beaches, have been a member of a local club for a long time too and have to say that its not the serious fishermen that leave all that crap on the beach but it would seem you can blame the casual anglers that visit the beaches and dont forget all the rubbish that gets washed up, to include loads of comercial fishermens net rubbish, all the gunge/plastics etc that the sewage pipes discharge contribute a large portion of what gets washed up!!!! 8O


----------

